# What Cables for SRAM Red?



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi, 
I built up my Look 586 with SRAM Red. I used the Nokon cables and housings. They are really too noisy for my liking. What is the best cableset to use with Red? I've used Campy with Campy components.... Will they work flawlessly with SRAM Red?
Thanks,
Mick


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

standard shimano/ Quality/ Jagwire.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Go for the grey Shimano Dura-Ace cables.

Why try to save a few bucks on cables after buying the best of everything else. A good quality set of cables will stretch less and shift better.


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks... I'm not at all trying to save $$ here.. just looking for the best cables (Brake and Derailleur) for this gruppo. I was just reading about the Jagwire Racer cableset. Is this of high quality? WIll it work with Red? And will D/A be compatible with Red? Any thoughts on which is better? Why?


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

*Campy Record Cables?*

I just got off the phone with my LBS, and they were adamant in the fact that the Campy Record cables are the best for SRAM Red, and are absolutely compatible. Is this right??? I would think that Shimano cables would be the correct ones. Doesn't SRAM offer cables for their gruppo?


----------



## bicyclego (May 6, 2007)

PowerCordz.

http://www.iodupont.com/


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

What happened to the low-friction Gore Ride-On coated cables and housings that shipped with the groupset?


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

I originally built up a Cervélo Carbon Soloist with this Red gruppo. I didn't like the ride of the Soloist at all, so I sold the frame and built the 586 with the components. The cableset was fit for the Soloist, so I built the 586 with the Nokons. I just wish the Nokons weren't so damn noisy! I can't seem to find a set of SRAM cables... I wonder why you can only get them with the gruppo new.. but can't buy a replacement. My LBS suggested Jagwire Racer cables and housings. Anyone have any experiences with them?


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Personally, I cannot stand the Gore cables that I've got. 

And I can't imagine why a shop would recommend Campy cables over Shimano/ Jag/ QBP/ SRAM. Campy cables are about 2x the price, though.


----------

